# Swedish: Påse med griller



## Södertjej

Ingen aning vad griller är. Det ska ju vara ironisk (hon är ju inget snygg). Några förslag? Tusen tack.

”Jo visst, hon är ju lika läcker som *en jävla påse med griller*.”​


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Skumt! Griller är ju konstiga idéer (i talarens tycke), men såna kan man ju knappast stoppa i en påse... det ska väl vara en metaforisk påse, i så fall...

Annars har jag sett griller i betydelsen skridskor, och det låter ju ungefär lika konstigt. Kanske Stockholmsslang för något?

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Kanske Stockholmsslang för något?


Näah, det menar du väl inte . HELA boken är ju ful av Sthlmsslang som jag inte fattar!

Några 08: or som vet? Tack!!


----------



## dinji

Jag hittade ett belägg till på den här adressen:
Mycket klokare blir jag inte, men här är kontexten lite annan, verkar handla om dumhet.


----------



## solregn

Jag har inte hört den här liknelsen tidigare... "Griller" i betydelsen skridskor och konstiga idéer (som Wilma nämner) har jag hört, men det verkar ju inte ha så mycket med utseende att göra? 

Via google (2 träffar på "påse griller") hittade jag uttrycket "Du är lika bra som en påse griller som inte blivit slipade på 42 år" apropå en enligt avsändaren usel förklaring. Men alltså inget om fulhet där heller.

Det verkar vara någon slags hemsnickrad variant!


----------



## dinji

Tvärtom: med tre belägg har vi ju redan en påvisad praxis. Och ditt belägg verkar utgöra den felande länken som visar att _griller_ här har betytt, och kanske ännu betyder, skridskor, även om de är satta i en "_påse_".


----------



## Nethral

Södertjej said:


> Näah, det menar du väl inte . HELA boken är ju ful av Sthlmsslang som jag inte fattar!
> 
> Några 08: or som vet? Tack!!


Näpp, aldrig hört det förut  Kan ju vara nåt gammalt södersnack, men det enda ordspråket med "griller" jag hört är "sätta griller i huvudet", och det har ju som tidigare nämnt inget med snygghet att göra. ^^ Vad är det för bok du läser?


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha! 

Jag läser Aldrig fucka upp, Jens Lapidus. Jag trodde att han hade redan använt alla möjliga slangord i Snabba Cash, men det ser ut som om han har lyckats hitta ännu fler. Som mina frågor bevisar!


----------



## fiia

Ja vet att det finns ett ordspråk som går 'de/hon/han sätter griller i huvudet på mig' va jag gissar på kan de vara att man blir 'galen', du kan ju ta det lite hur du vill, det är ju uppenbart att det är något dåligt i alla fall, mera behöver man inte veta i och med att det är nog inte så många som använder det


----------



## cocuyo

en påse griller eller en påse nötter; pejorativ definitivt... 

Om hon är _lika läcker_, så betyder det inte nödvändigtvis något som har med utseendet att göra, utan kanske snarare karaktären eller hennes psykiska status. Hon är alltså helknäpp, så att man kanske inte ens vill ta i henne med tång...


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha. Cocuyo, du kanske har rätt med att de inte har med utseende att göra, fast det var det jag tänkte iom att de säger "snygg". Här får ni lite mer sammanhang.: Vad tycker ni?


”Maria ska ju alltid vara så förbannat kulturell. Åka till Florens, Köpenhamn, Paris och fan vet vad. Det finns inte ens något snyggt att kolla på där.”
”Du kan väl kolla på Mona Lisa?”
Garv, igen.
”Jo visst, hon är ju lika läcker som en jävla påse med griller.”
Han sa: ”Jag tycker hon verkar härlig.”
”Vem då, Mona Lisa eller frugan?”​


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jaha, nu undrar man ju om han menade Mona Lisa eller frugan... Lapidus upphör aldrig att mystifiera sina läsare med sitt korthuggna språk, ofullständiga meningar och (slang)uttryck som är helt obegripliga för 98% av Svenssons... 

/Wilma


----------

